# One-Verse Witnessing Tools



## itsreed (May 4, 2012)

Folks: as a part of renewing our congregation’s commitment to and involvement in regular witnessing in our community, we want to equip them with some simple tools that will help them. E.g., a basic gospel presentation is a must. So far, it looks like the tried and true one-verse technique using Rom 6:23 is going to be a foundation for.

Yet I’d like to know if y’all have any recommendations? Remember, the goal here is to provide the basics – this is boot camp for the newbie who has never held a gospel gun before. It needs to be simple and sound.

Also, even more substantial, I’d like to come up with a one-verse illustration particularly fitted to a community where everyone says, “Amen, Jesus!”, has probably at some time in their life walked the aisle, or said the sinner’s prayer, or made a decision for Jesus, yet their lives do not demonstrate anything that clearly distinguishes them as a believer. I.e., I’m looking for a on-verse witnessing tool for the majority of folks in the Bible-belt. Any suggestions on verses to use? If one verse in the parable of the soils (Mt 13) captured everything – that would be great!

Anyway, thanks for your help.


----------



## Jack K (May 4, 2012)

itsreed said:


> I’d like to come up with a one-verse illustration particularly fitted to a community where everyone says, “Amen, Jesus!”, has probably at some time in their life walked the aisle, or said the sinner’s prayer, or made a decision for Jesus, yet their lives do not demonstrate anything that clearly distinguishes them as a believer.



The obvious comeback is "Not everyone who says to me 'Lord, Lord...'", but that's a hard one to quote at people without sounding mean.

In North Carolina, I sometimes explained my Christian life by using Titus 2:14, "Jesus Christ... gave himself for us to redeem us from all lawlessness and to purify for himself a people for his own possession who are zealous for good works." The upshot of that verse is that I practice purity and zealously live for God, but not because I'm somehow better. It's because of what Jesus has done for me, which goes way beyond mere escape from eternal punishment.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 4, 2012)

itsreed said:


> this is boot camp for the newbie who has never held a gospel gun before.


Do they all have copies of the Westminster Standards with scripture proofs? I would highly suggest they have physically copies if they are "newbie who [have] never held a gospel gun before." This will have the benifit of bringing out many more suggestions from the "newbies"(sic) than anything I can think of.


----------



## itsreed (May 4, 2012)

Newbies at witnessing, not reformed doctrine.


----------



## J. Dean (May 4, 2012)

itsreed said:


> Newbies at witnessing, not reformed doctrine.



Well, there's John 3:16 of course. Also Rom 10:13. 

That being said, for those called into evangelism it's better to know the whole of Scripture in my opinion.


----------



## Nebrexan (May 4, 2012)

This doesn't add anything new to the discussion, but the mention of Romans 6:23 brought to mind the Navigators' article on one-verse evangelism using that verse that I saw years ago. I Googled it and found it here, for those who haven't seen it before.


----------



## bug (May 5, 2012)

Gospel witness is the outflowing of our own grasp of the gospel. I am not convinced teaching people proof text and hard hitting verses is sufficient. Rather we each need to be preaching the gosple to ourselves every single day - then it becomes natural to proclaim it to others. Another essential element is to emphasize love in evangelism, make it clear the gospel witness comes from a heart of love, not of judgment - work on these two aspects, then go to specific verses.


----------



## Pergamum (May 6, 2012)

Jack K said:


> itsreed said:
> 
> 
> > I’d like to come up with a one-verse illustration particularly fitted to a community where everyone says, “Amen, Jesus!”, has probably at some time in their life walked the aisle, or said the sinner’s prayer, or made a decision for Jesus, yet their lives do not demonstrate anything that clearly distinguishes them as a believer.
> ...



Ha ha, right now we are passing out tracts using, "Not everyone who says Lord Lord..." as our foundational verse....

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




bug said:


> Gospel witness is the outflowing of our own grasp of the gospel. I am not convinced teaching people proof text and hard hitting verses is sufficient. Rather we each need to be preaching the gosple to ourselves every single day - then it becomes natural to proclaim it to others. Another essential element is to emphasize love in evangelism, make it clear the gospel witness comes from a heart of love, not of judgment - work on these two aspects, then go to specific verses.



I agree, I also question the methodology of focusing on a single-verse.

If one is looking for a simple approach, practicing one's own personal testimony (and making sure your members actually have a testimony of belief and holiness) might be a good first start.


----------



## jwithnell (May 6, 2012)

> That being said, for those called into evangelism it's better to know the whole of Scripture in my opinion.


I agree. Not only because of the power of God's word, but because we are speaking to _individuals_. Does Jesus address the woman at the well in the same way he address the money changers or the Nicodemus? If you want to be really bold, perhaps you could do outreach to start a Bible study working through one of the minor prophets. There God is clearly addressing His people and warning them that their externalism, or false religions, are bringing wrath.


----------

